# Seizure bound...



## Moto42024 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok guys I am a survivor of a gun shot wound to the head back in 98 and ever since then my neuroligist stated that in 10 years or more I may be hit with a few seziures due to the brain trauma, anyway I just wanted to know exactly what type of cannabis am I supposed to be consuming to prevent me from getting seizures and also I am in a non-medical state which means it's illegal here any information will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Comatoke (Sep 7, 2012)

i dont know much about marijuanas help for seizures, i am interested in the answer though if anyone can shine a light on this. there ARE plenty of better meds for seizures is my guess though lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 7, 2012)

Been a medical professional many years. No study exists involving marijuana and seizure activity as far as causation or therapy. In 17 years of ER in some HUGE places (Denver General, University MC (Level I trauma center) I have never even heard marijuana come up in treatment of seizure patients. Not giving you any green light but saying what I know and what I have observed.

Your physicians will place you on dilantin or tegretol or valproic acid or other anti-seizure medicine and, by Jesus, you damned sure better be taking that shit!!!! Take it as prescribed and show up for labs to show us your blood levels to check for therapeutic. Every seizure kills brain cells and these cells are not replaced! Read some of the other posters on RIU and see how that turns out with part of a brain.


----------



## Moto42024 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks again Mr.Ganja and Comatoke will be looking for a cannabinoid treatment for my seizures your help is much obliged...


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 8, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Been a medical professional many years. No study exists involving marijuana and seizure activity as far as causation or therapy. In 17 years of ER in some HUGE places (Denver General, University MC (Level I trauma center) I have never even heard marijuana come up in treatment of seizure patients. Not giving you any green light but saying what I know and what I have observed.
> 
> Your physicians will place you on dilantin or tegretol or valproic acid or other anti-seizure medicine and, by Jesus, you damned sure better be taking that shit!!!! Take it as prescribed and show up for labs to show us your blood levels to check for therapeutic. Every seizure kills brain cells and these cells are not replaced! Read some of the other posters on RIU and see how that turns out with part of a brain.


 There's plenty of evidence that cannabis helps control seizures. There are children benefiting greatly from it. There's also studies showing that cannabis actually helps rebuild brain cells so wouldn't you think it would be a great medicine for the OP?

It's a high CBN that you want I believe, I know they are treating a kid with it and it has made a huge improvement on his quality of life, and there is no buzz with it so it definitely isn't the THC thats helping.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 11, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> There's plenty of evidence that cannabis helps control seizures. There are children benefiting greatly from it. There's also studies showing that cannabis actually helps rebuild brain cells so wouldn't you think it would be a great medicine for the OP?
> 
> It's a high CBN that you want I believe, I know they are treating a kid with it and it has made a huge improvement on his quality of life, and there is no buzz with it so it definitely isn't the THC thats helping.


You mean CBD?
[video=youtube;eY7uWfqoPzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY7uWfqoPzk[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 11, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> There's plenty of evidence that cannabis helps control seizures. There are children benefiting greatly from it. There's also studies showing that cannabis actually helps rebuild brain cells so wouldn't you think it would be a great medicine for the OP?
> 
> It's a high CBN that you want I believe, I know they are treating a kid with it and it has made a huge improvement on his quality of life, and there is no buzz with it so it definitely isn't the THC thats helping.


 yah, i know on that weed wars show, this father brought in a child who was suffering from seizures and the one owner guy talked to the father and recommended a high cbd tincture.. i'm not sure on the strain used, but it might mention it in that episode of weed wars...


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought it was cbn because.it doesn't make you high.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 12, 2012)

Cannabis really wont stop you from having siezures. I can recomend that you stay away from dilantin if possible. too many blood tests and it could damage your liver. 

Its a scary subject, Ive had many siezures and i only recolect one or 2. The rest are like they never even happened. But obviosly someone was there to see me flopping around looking "nuts" I would feel tired the next day like i ran a marathon the day before(no energy and very sore). and a headache with that. usually a swollen tounge from biting it. 

I have them because of head injuries as well. Goodluck with the whole situation.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have seen a documentary where a woman is using cannabis butter to treat epileptic seizures. She would melt the butter and dip bread in it and eat abit. She said nothing else works. However my GF has a form of epilepsy and if she smokes cannabis when she is tired or lacking energy then she will usually have a seizure. So If you are treating a problem such as epilepsy please consult a medical professional as it can be complicated and you could do more damage than good.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 13, 2012)

Cannabis DOES prevent seizures u need the right strain/dose.


----------



## nameno (Feb 6, 2013)

Anybody got results? Good or bad.


----------



## Big Shady (Feb 17, 2013)

I have epilepsy and smoke regularly. I feel it helps with the side effects of the medicines I take. Keppra, Lamictal and Klonopin is one hell of a combo on me. Makes me feel like complete shit, no appetite, mood swings, etc. I,ve been on topamax and had allergic reactions to it. Been on several other meds that didnt work either. I live in Fl, a state with terrible MJ laws. I wish I had access to the more advanced medicines made with cannabis to see if I can stop taking these "legal" drugs that have side effects that can kill you. Only thing I have access to is bud off the streets. Dont know what strain it is 90% of the time and alot of it is commercially produced and harsh on the lungs. I have read several articles stating that CBDs will reduce and sometimes stop seizures altgether. Id like to grow my own smoke organically and not have to worry about going to prison for it.


----------



## oldchuck (Mar 3, 2013)

MJ and seizure control seems to be a mixed bag. Needs more research and better, more precise control of components.

I have Temporal Lobe E and took Tegretol and others for many years. Never complete control but I can only tolerate moderate doses of the heavy drugs. I am trying an experiment now with a cannabis tincture and the occasional toke. I have stopped the drugs completely and so far, after about four months, my seizure activity is down but not out. Still having about one a month which is about the same as with the Teg.

From what I have read high CBD and possibly high THCV and moderate THC levels are what I want for seizures. I am working on ways to get that mix, try it, and then refine it. This will take a while to work out. Anything is better than ataxia.


----------



## paparocks (Mar 7, 2013)

Big Shady said:


> I have epilepsy and smoke regularly. I feel it helps with the side effects of the medicines I take. Keppra, Lamictal and Klonopin is one hell of a combo on me. Makes me feel like complete shit, no appetite, mood swings, etc. I,ve been on topamax and had allergic reactions to it. Been on several other meds that didnt work either. I live in Fl, a state with terrible MJ laws. I wish I had access to the more advanced medicines made with cannabis to see if I can stop taking these "legal" drugs that have side effects that can kill you. Only thing I have access to is bud off the streets. Dont know what strain it is 90% of the time and alot of it is commercially produced and harsh on the lungs. I have read several articles stating that CBDs will reduce and sometimes stop seizures altgether. Id like to grow my own smoke organically and not have to worry about going to prison for it.


my epilepsy meds
1000mg keppra
400mg lamictal...generic thank god
2 mg lorazepam

I'm 47 and have had epilepsy sense I was 3 from a head trauma.
my seizures are Generalized tonic-clonic grand mals that are triggered according to my depth of conscientiousness. ie; falling asleep and then again waking back up. When I fall asleep I have to do it quickly, so I take all my meds at once, 45min before bed. SLEEP IS CRITICAL for most epileptics. especially this one.
the regiment of meds I'm taking currently have been the most effective ever. The only thing is that I work construction and my body is starting to rebel. Pain was keeping me from falling asleep and over the past two years things have gotten progressively worse. violent seizures that choke you close to death and pissing and shitting the bed.
I dont take naps EVER!
at least until I met a little old hippy from outwest who is now living here in NC. Sadly she and several of her elderly friends are battling cancer. She asked me if I smoked weed and I about flipped........long story short.....she is now my caregiver in a state that has no mmj laws. Over the past year and a half I have been working with her and our grower out west to find the right strains that will treat not only the seizures themselves but the underlying pain that keeps me from sleeping. The anti-inflammatory effects of these strains are equally important as pain relief....the combo treatment of the two (pain/inflammation)indications equals a better treatment.
The hightimes cannabis cup LA cbd winner has my vote as top pick for this seizure patient. I tried the tsunami, harlequin, Blueberry kush and several other hybrids. 
THC does play a positive role when battling seizures and finding the right balance between the two will be different among most seizure patients. 
*Like countering the negative effects of keppra*, weight gain, weird ass *mood* swings that can make life *miserable* for those around you, thoughts of *suicide*, *anxiety*, irrational behavior, loss of sex drive, it can be done through the use of Grand Daddy Purple. 
back in November, after suspecting the positive effects of GDP, we converted my mmj into capsule form using 1.5 grams per 24 #00 capsules. processed using coconut oil and linseed. I take two every night with my other meds. The medicinal levels of mmj remain constant through the night.
I sleep like a baby
my pain is absent
my mood is very mellow and level
my thinking is clear w/no confusion the next morning
I've lost 22 lbs in the past 6 months
I can now take naps during the day or whenever.....that alone is a major lifestyle improvement.

seizure control is difficult, but treating symptoms that increase seizure activity and countering the effects caused by harsh pharmaceuticals is not.

I will always encourage the use of marijuana to people suffering from seizure disorders. The positive far out weight the negative IMO.
Live life better

Note: my mmj is lab tested


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 23, 2013)

I was diagnosed with some weird version of epilepsy back in 1996.. it starts with an "aura" --which is like a 10sec-30sec warning when everything gets blurry (cant see anything) then depending on the aura, it can become a full grandmal seizure~ doctors ran a bunch of tests and couldn't find anything concerning the type of epilepsy I have...

The meds I have taken are dilantin & tegretol.. both work to prevent the "auras" from turning into grandmal seizures, but they don't have any effect on the auras --which occur randomly 

Tried so many strains (mostly high THC ones) and the only thing that worked for me were high CBD strains: cannatonic / harlequin / omri-something (forgot the name) ..
While I was on those strains, I had ZERO auras which meant ZERO seizures.. I was glad since I wanted to get off the epilepsy drugs (the side effects from those are: liver damage & failure, rare skin cancer, and the list goes on.. Side-effects on high CBD strains is NONE (unless you count munchies)

So yea, I agree with those who state that CBD works for seizures/epilepsy.. It works for me~ 

BTW, I come from a family of doctors who think cannabis is a joke, and would rather have me on those pharmaceutical poisons.. smh

#cheers


----------



## oldchuck (Mar 23, 2013)

It's very interesting to hear other people's experiences. Useful. Hopefully, others will speak up.

They tried the Keppra on me and I got the psychosis side effect. Didn't even realize it until my neurologist pointed it out and immediately took me off it. I haven't run across a single one of the standard AE drugs that doesn't have a whole hat full of nasty side effects.

I don't have access to any of the high CBD strains right now nor access to reliable testing. So I have to figure out ways to compensate for that. The high TCH strains help maybe but are no magic bullet. I suspect that I can't get enough CBD with those before I surpass my THC tolerance level. This will take time to work out.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 23, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> I was diagnosed with some weird version of epilepsy back in 1996.. it starts with an "aura" --which is like a 10sec-30sec warning when everything gets blurry (cant see anything) then depending on the aura, it can become a full grandmal seizure~ doctors ran a bunch of tests and couldn't find anything concerning the type of epilepsy I have...
> 
> The meds I have taken are dilantin & tegretol.. both work to prevent the "auras" from turning into grandmal seizures, but they don't have any effect on the auras --which occur randomly
> 
> ...


Hopefully the movement keeps pushing forward and soon we'll have some real medical studies that you can show to your family and say, i told you so!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 24, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Hopefully the movement keeps pushing forward and soon we'll have some real medical studies that you can show to your family and say, i told you so!


I'll still stick my neck out for people suffering from these disorders and say CBD works better than any of the pharma stuff out now (especially considering the side-effects), I use to know this elderly woman who passed away a few years ago because she was on such a high dose of dilantin, and even with the meds she still had episodes/seizures..

FDA is a bunch of drug nazis that will jail people for the just telling the truth.. Blood money makes the world go round~


----------



## paparocks (Mar 27, 2013)

dosing this month with blue rhino mixed in with blue dream. 2.5 grams of top shelf bound with coconut oil made 20 capsules. I will be sleeping good tonight....seizure free


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

moto42024 said:


> ok guys i am a survivor of a gun shot wound to the head back in 98 and ever since then my neuroligist stated that in 10 years or more i may be hit with a few seziures due to the brain trauma, anyway i just wanted to know exactly what type of cannabis am i supposed to be consuming to prevent me from getting seizures and also i am in a non-medical state which means it's illegal here any information will be greatly appreciated...


i was shot too, by cops..when i busted their prostitution ring in ohio.

I grow and smoke ileagly, fkem..

There is no pot thats going to help seizures ( i am a fire fighter / medic ) also.

It's simply will calm you down and that will keep your blood levels and all that stuff in check cuz you wont be stressed out.

It's a compliment to treatment, not a cure.

Anthing will work

enjoy.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

And for the record, it sounds like you are asking for medical advice, anyone stupid enough to give it to you deserves to be sued and arrested if you die.

Just saying.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> i was shot too, by cops..when i busted their prostitution ring in ohio.
> 
> I grow and smoke ileagly, fkem..
> 
> ...





patriot1776 said:


> And for the record, it sounds like you are asking for medical advice, anyone stupid enough to give it to you deserves to be sued and arrested if you die.
> 
> Just saying.


This has so many levels of fail which one first? Ok in no particular order....
(1) So if you are police IA why did they shoot you? When of course you arrested them via dept. procedure?

(2)You are a Firefighter/medic and state no pot is going to help seizures. As an EMT you are speaking way above your pay grade. Further you are simply wrong. There might be cannabis that could help with seizures but no one knows because actual controlled, professionally set up studies need to be done before we can have any real insight on this.

(3) If you are a firefighter/medic why didn't you state that meant EMT and not Paramedic (huge difference), but still, even a Paramedic doesn't have a ticket to this particular conversation. So why are you giving credentials in an attempt to sound like you somehow have more insight than someone else. Your opinion carries as much weight as anyone else's on this board, no more, no less.

(4) Precisely how does it complIment your treatment? Does it say things like, "Whoa baby you are doing good." or possibly you meant complement, right?

(5) Anthing <-- uhhh you must have meant anything... ok anything will work enjoy? WTF does THAT mean? No anything will NOT work ..... 

(6) Offering medical advice (which you are NOT qualified to give), in your post above then you qualify it with the warning that anyone stupid enough to give it deserves to be sued and arrested if you die! Seriously.. please attach your name and full address so a new post so the poster you gave the advice to can follow up on this if status epilepticus ensues.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> this has so many levels of fail which one first? Ok in no particular order....
> (1) so if you are police ia why did they shoot you? When of course you arrested them via dept. Procedure?
> 
> (2)you are a firefighter/medic and state no pot is going to help seizures. As an emt you are speaking way above your pay grade. Further you are simply wrong. There might be cannabis that could help with seizures but no one knows because actual controlled, professionally set up studies need to be done before we can have any real insight on this.
> ...



i am a retired fire fighter emt-p.

Ohio, florida 

and a us navy corpsman -panama, grenada and gulf 1.
Wherever the marine conbat forces went , i was there with them.

Deal with it

but you are no doctor and i'm gonna scower this site for some bogus advice you gave, do it and scream foul.

And man, dont waste your time writing them long drawn out rants, i didnt read a word of it

keep it simple stupid.

Your going to cause someone a 3rd degree aortic block.
And you deserve to rot in jail when you do.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> i am a retired fire fighter emt-p.
> 
> Ohio, florida
> 
> ...


They're more likely to suffer from DVT than aortic block - but then again, you already knew that as you're the paramedic and I have no background.. right? That said, CBDs are medically proven to be anti-spasmodic, anti-epileptic, and also a vasorelaxant. Please, by all means show me any medical journal that says CBD doesn't do a thing for seizures at all. I'll wait on your post before I post about 15 medical journals from PhD's to the contrary.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone who follows medical advice from an anonymous pot head on a stoner forum is a fool.

I can take 1 peanut, cut it in half, and cut that in half and crush it up and hide it in a bowl of chili and feed it to my neighbor and kill him.

You idiot.

You dont know these people, you dont know their history and obviouslly dont know what you are talking about.

You are a pot head who imagines all this knowledge he has.

You are no doctor and thus should stop practicing medicine without a license.

I'm gonna look into you, if you are in the states, i'm gonna follow your advice and lie and say i had a seizure from it and laugh my ass off when the ama kicks down your door and drags you away.

Oh and then i'm taking everything you own and will ever own after i sue you for malpractice.

And, i can be booted when you cry and report me, but i can just browse the site without logging in and still research you.

Al i need is an ip address and you are mine.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

Ahh good, 192.168.0.1 - come and get it, keyboard cowboy


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

Figong said:


> They're more likely to suffer from DVT than aortic block - but then again, you already knew that as you're the paramedic and I have no background.. right? That said, CBDs are medically proven to be anti-spasmodic, anti-epileptic, and also a vasorelaxant. Please, by all means show me any medical journal that says CBD doesn't do a thing for seizures at all. I'll wait on your post before I post about 15 medical journals from PhD's to the contrary.


NOT QUITE

ANOTHER KNOW IT ALL


anaphylactic SHOCK AND DEATH..


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> NOT QUITE
> 
> ANOTHER KNOW IT ALL
> 
> ...


What would induce the shock that's any component whatsoever in cannabis? You're talking out of your ass, and I'm calling you on it.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

What ???

An alergic reaction to a substance you prescribed is what i meant, cant the doctor understand that ?

I'm done with this.

They need to rename this forum to

fight with an asshole, cuz every thread ends with a know it all spewing bullshit about something they know nothing about.

I'm here to find people to start a movement not argue with assholes.

Fk you....


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> What ???
> 
> An alergic reaction to a substance you prescribed is what i meant, cant the doctor understand that ?
> 
> ...


You have no idea as to the chains or chemical makeup of cannabis, or you'd see there's been exactly 0 deaths to it. You wanted advice, so I have some advice for you halfpint. Sit down, shut the fuck up and learn something before you make a bigger ass of yourself than you already have. As for the "All I need is an IP" .. I got you there as well, if you had a clue as to what you'd spoke you would have mentioned that the IP I gave you is a statically assigned IP for something you own. Check, and mate.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

I got a hang nail doc, whats your advice ?

I need the money..

Come on..man up..whats you prescribe ??


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> I got a hang nail doc, whats your advice ?
> 
> I need the money..
> 
> Come on..man up..whats you prescribe ??


Nail clippers, if your mind is capable of figuring out how they work.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

figong said:


> you have no idea as to the chains or chemical makeup of cannabis, or you'd see there's been exactly 0 deaths to it. You wanted advice, so i have some advice for you halfpint. Sit down, shut the fuck up and learn something before you make a bigger ass of yourself than you already have. As for the "all i need is an ip" .. I got you there as well, if you had a clue as to what you'd spoke you would have mentioned that the ip i gave you is a statically assigned ip for something you own. Check, and mate.


so are you prescribing or reccomending pot for my hang nail ??

On the record, are you ?


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

I did say it would kill you, i said medical advice without a license is ileagle and i can and will sue you and this board.

So, are you reccomending or prescribing pot for my hang nail

yes or no?

Man up.

Yes or no.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> so are you prescribing or reccomending pot for my hang nail ??
> 
> On the record, are you ?


If you were able to scroll up and read, you'd see I'd already answered that. See the thing on the side of the screen? That moves, and allows you to go up. It looks like this:


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> I did say it would kill you, i said medical advice without a license is ileagle and i can and will sue you and this board.
> 
> So, are you reccomending or prescribing pot for my hang nail
> 
> ...


My medical advice for your hangnail is to short a tri-phase 220v and stop wasting oxygen.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> Anyone who follows medical advice from an anonymous pot head on a stoner forum is a fool.


And this is exactly why no one should listed to you either when you are giving advice...

I am willing to bet you have no legitimate experiance with actual high CBD medicine, yet you are advising people not to use it. 

Advice from any stranger should be taken with a grain of salt, if you read something on this site that intrigues you as a possible solution to your condition you should do your own research on it before you apply it to your own life or advise others to avoid it.


*hyp&#8226;o&#8226;crite* (&#712;h&#618;p &#601; kr&#618;t) 

_n.a person who practices hypocrisy, esp. a person whose actions belie stated beliefs.
_


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

So are you reccomending pot for my hang nail doc ?

Yes or no !


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd like to know what a third degree aortic block is. I have never heard any occlusion to any artery graded in that fashion. Did that poster mean third degree AV block?


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

I dont deal in medicines

less adrenilyn,morphine..

A doc should know that.....


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> So are you reccomending pot for my hang nail doc ?
> 
> Yes or no !


You're more than a bit challenged as I've never said I was a doctor. I do, however, have much more medical knowledge than you do as proven in the last 15 minutes and your own replies compared to mine. I've also answered the question a few times, which you don't seem to grasp the concept of. If you think you're trolling me, you're not. I'm not mad or angry at all - see my sig block? I mock the shit out of trolls - guess who's been getting mocked? If I told you it was you, would you act surprised?


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in medicine and my medical advice is this - tell your doctor everything. You would be surprised how many are nonplussed by the fact one smokes pot. Now mention meth and of course it gets different but they still keep it 100% confidential. So if you toot a little meth now and then, tell them. Additionally it is always confidential, even to cops, and the doc can't do you all the possible good unless they know it all. Like lawyers.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> i'd like to know what a third degree aortic block is. I have never heard any occlusion to any artery graded in that fashion. Did that poster mean third degree av block?



it's a condition caused by arterial scarosis and is the leading cause of heart attack death, i have seen many

and again.

I said it's ileagle to post medical advice..nothing more

cant you read ?

Are you prescribing or reccomending pot for my hang nail ?


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

Man, this boards spell check needs a spell check...


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> I'd like to know what a third degree aortic block is. I have never heard any occlusion to any artery graded in that fashion. Did that poster mean third degree AV block?


Of course he did, but again.. probably googled it and read it off of a self-help forum. Please, don't act surprised - this guy is like Finshaggy x 45. (Which is not at a compliment, I assure you)


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

Caome on doc's i havnt all day

are you prescribing pot for my hang nail

yes or no

i wanna get the ball rolling or go get high

man up, yes or no ?


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

Alright, i know i didnt write that.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

It's the leading cause of death from heart attacks.

A doctor would know that.

Us medics all do.

Seen it many times and have yet to revive someone with it.

Are you prescribing pot for my hang nail doc ?

Yes or no


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> it's a condition caused by arterial scarosis and is the leading cause of heart attack death, i have seen many
> 
> and again.
> 
> ...


You're a dumbass. There is no medical term related to a degree of block in any artery. Those are flow studies and are given in percentages. Just like ejection fraction of cardiac output. I know that much and read for years to learn about while I worked in it. I recommend you shoot yourself. That limits my advice to your dumb ass.

There is no such frigging things as 3rd degree aortic block. Most myocardial infarction caused by any vessel problem is cardiac muscle itself and its vascularization. Otherwise electical disturbances are the main cause of "heart attacks".


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> You're a dumbass. There is no medical term related to a degree of block in any artery. Those are flow studies and are given in percentages. Just like ejection fraction of cardiac output. I know that much and read for years to learn about while I worked in it. I recommend you shoot yourself. That limits my advice to your dumb ass.
> 
> There is no such frigging things as 3rd degree aortic block. Most myocardial infarction caused by any vessel problem is cardiac muscle itself and its vascularization. Otherwise electical disturbances are the main cause of "heart attacks".


Is why I recommended he short out a tri-phase 220 and stop wasting oxygen.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

I dont even read your posts, just so you know


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

Keep it simple stupid...


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

figong said:


> is why i recommended he short out a tri-phase 220 and stop wasting oxygen.


220 is 2 phase asshole.

308 or 440 is 3 phase


ha ha ha ha ha ha 

what an ass.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> 220 is 2 phase asshole.
> 
> 308 or 440 is 3 phase
> 
> ...


Again you fail... it's known as a delta bank - I see electronics isn't your strong point.. and medicine isn't either - sure you weren't filing papers in the military?


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

How about 110 with 2 hot wires and no ground ?

Ha ha ha


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

How about a 5000 volt ac battery ..


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

Company 010 13th divison
uss america cv 66

and i can read unlike you fools

i said giving medical advice without a license is illegal and you are risking the owner of this forums financial life.

I dont know where the hell you get i said all this other stuff

what are you smoking crack ?

Learn to read.

And again

fk you

i get better things to do then to agrue with assholes.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

The unauthorized practice of medicine occurs when someone gives medical advice or treatment without a professional license. The prohibition against the unauthorized practice of medicine is a precaution against people who would try to treat others without the proper training, or by using unproven methods which could harm or even kill their supposed patients. As a result, all states make the unauthorized practice of medicine a criminal offense with potentially serious penalties. However, the practice of medicine itself is a slippery term which can be difficult to define.
[h=3]What is the practice of medicine?[/h]Since states are responsible for providing medical licenses, each state has a slightly different legal definition for the practice of medicine. In general, a person practices medicine when he or she tries to diagnose or cure an illness or injury, prescribes drugs, performs surgery, or claims he or she is a doctor.
Sometimes, activities that might be considered the unauthorized practice of medicine are legal even when performed by people without a medical license. For example,schools may administer prescription drugs to students who need them because a doctor has already prescribed the drugs, and it is generally considered safer than leaving the drugs in the students' hands.
[h=3]On Medical Advice[/h]The practice of medicine becomes trickier to define when you look at medical advice. There are a few guidelines, however, that can help define when "medical advice" is "the practice of medicine." In general, advice as the practice of medicine has several of the following qualities:


First, advice might be considered "the practice of medicine" when the persongiving it claims he or she is a doctor. This is because the title of "doctor" indicates that the person giving advice has gone through the rigorous process of medical school and succeeded in obtaining a medical license. So your friends cannot be considered to be practicing medicine when they tell you to take more vitamin C, since they never claim to be doctors.





Second, advice may be the practice of medicine when the advice isspecific to a particular person's illness or injury. *<------------------- GOT YA.*

*YOUR ASS IS MINE. I COPIED THE POST AND REPORTED YOU

ASSHOLE.*


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

*ding.....


You said you worked in an emergancy room, as if you are a doctor

ha ha ha ha ha 

got ya again.*


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

*ding.....


You said you worked in an emergancy room, as if you are a doctor

ha ha ha ha ha 

got ya again.*


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> *ding.....
> 
> 
> You said you worked in an emergancy room, as if you are a doctor
> ...


Uhh.. if you read at all, you'd notice that you failed a 3rd time in under 16 hours of posting with commentary as a bare minimum. I never once said I worked in an emergency room. Damn it Junior, if you'd listened to my advice.. which was sit down, shut the fuck up and learn something, you wouldn't be where you're at currently.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> The unauthorized practice of medicine occurs when someone gives medical advice or treatment without a professional license. The prohibition against the unauthorized practice of medicine is a precaution against people who would try to treat others without the proper training, or by using unproven methods which could harm or even kill their supposed patients. As a result, all states make the unauthorized practice of medicine a criminal offense with potentially serious penalties. However, the practice of medicine itself is a slippery term which can be difficult to define.
> *What is the practice of medicine?*
> 
> Since states are responsible for providing medical licenses, each state has a slightly different legal definition for the practice of medicine. In general, a person practices medicine when he or she tries to diagnose or cure an illness or injury, prescribes drugs, performs surgery, or claims he or she is a doctor.
> ...


---You sir sound like a crackhead, this is a pot forum, there are other sites on the inter-webs for you to show off your I.Q. ..And your an EMT, now that is scary


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> ---You sir sound like a crackhead, this is a pot forum, there are other sites on the inter-webs for you to show off your I.Q. ..And your an EMT, now that is scary


He doesn't qualify as one, making up medical terms in previous pages.. then decided to argue electronics with me, got BBQ'd on that front, decided to threaten IP addresses.. I mocked him on that one too. He just doesn't 'get it'.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> He doesn't qualify as one, making up medical terms in previous pages.. then decided to argue electronics with me, got BBQ'd on that front, decided to threaten IP addresses.. I mocked him on that one too. He just doesn't 'get it'.


Yea, saw the electronics argument, maybe he just got hired at radio shack and wants to show off his elite knowledge? Sad that he can't be on the same terms as "crackhead", there isn't much left after that~ Lol


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Yea, saw the electronics argument, maybe he just got hired at radio shack and wants to show off his elite knowledge? Sad that he can't be on the same terms as "crackhead", there isn't much left after that~ Lol


hahaha, that is quite true sir, quite true.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

And honestly, this is a medical MJ thread, if you have nothing positive to add.. just move along~ Coming in here threatening members with "i'm gonna report you!" does not help out at all.. There are real members here with REAL medical problems looking for any advice in-regards to medical cannabis, your comments so far haven't really helped much~

.2s


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2013)

patriot1776 said:


> I did say it would kill you, i said medical advice without a license is ileagle and i can and will sue you and this board.
> 
> So, are you reccomending or prescribing pot for my hang nail
> 
> ...


Troll :lonk:: You are now on my ignore list.

Hey Figong what has happened to the level of the trolls lately. I despair. Our youngster's today can't even spell well enough to do a decent ad hominem attack. Like my mother used to say, "Never try to teach a pig to sing. It annoys the pig and frustrates the teacher".


----------

